# HAPPY BIRTHDAY



## Crazy1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just a "HAPPY BIRTHDAY "wish for you Itort (Larry). Hope the day is all you wish it to be.


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Itort!!!!


----------



## Isa (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy B-Day Larry


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Happy Larry!!!!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jul 24, 2008)

Hope you have a good one!! Happy B-day


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, Happy Birthday Larry!

ARKelly


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Larry  Hope your having a great day. 

Danny


----------



## jasso2 (Jul 24, 2008)

larrrrrryyyy...ure my hero! happy b day!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Josh (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Larry!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 24, 2008)

Well that explains the bright glare this evening from Iowa. It was all those candles on Larry's cake before he blew them out!  

I hope the day was everything you wished for and the year brings you closer to all the things and dreams you are working on and with.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy B.D to you...Happy B.D to you...Happy B.D., Dear Larry! Happy B.D. to you!!!

Yvonne

(Sung to the tune of "Happy Birthday", in case you couldn't figure that out!!)


----------



## Itort (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you eveyone. This late because my home puter is sick and at the doctors (computer vet?) and have to answer on work puter (don't tell uncle sam).


----------

